# Is my platy pregnant?



## sunbeamaquarium (Nov 30, 2020)

I have a male platy and 2 females in a 29 gallon tank. The male has been chasing around one of the females for a long time, and her belly looks bigger. I took some pictures and I am wondering if the platy is pregnant, and if so, what I should do about it. Thanks! Ps: The other platy in the pictures is the male.


----------



## sunbeamaquarium (Nov 30, 2020)

Update: she's in a breeding net as of yesterday. I see the gravid spot and now I guess I'm just going to wait.


----------



## Mr.Oscar (Dec 16, 2020)

sunbeamaquarium said:


> Update: she's in a breeding net as of yesterday. I see the gravid spot and now I guess I'm just going to wait.


I suggest not using the breeder box, I had one for mollies, and the babies would find a way out and get eaten, and they didn't grow at all in about a month they were in there. Maybe get a 5 gallon? Choice is yours.


----------



## sunbeamaquarium (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks Mr.Oscar! I will consider it.


----------

